# Monthly rental pattaya



## NewYorkLarry

Hello everyone 

I have stayed at View Talay 6 on Beach road on 2 occasions, loved it, and am able to get a monthly deal there for $1000. I am assuming there are comparable places further away from the action but within reach on the baht bus for much cheaper. Can anyone recommend a place like this? Basically what I need is a nice sized studio with AC/WiFi in a quiet spot with a nice pool. This will be for March of next year.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Cooral72

I have condo in pratamak near jomtien beach, 40 sq/m on 4Th flr, it is completely empty except for fridge and matteress, I would rent it out for $750 per month. Located at diamond suites hotel


----------

